# Big Island Wahoo



## Trott04 (Jun 26, 2008)

Aloha from the Big Island of Hawaii:

Went out for about half a day on 10/3/09 with little hopes of catching anything because of the full moon the night before. I've always heard daytime fishing usually isnt very good when there is a full moon. At any rate, we went out trolling for Ono a.ka. Wahoo. or whatever would bite. After leaving the boat launch at Keahou Bay around 6:00 am we were trolling along the coastline in about 40 fathoms of water for about an hour, then we finally got a hook up. The Ono hit hard on a root beer brown, yellow, and pink skirted bullet head lure. We let him run for a little while so we could get the other lines brought it. It wasnt much of a fight though, reeling him in only took about 5 min. and then we were back to trolling. After the early action everything seemed to go dead, no birds, no nothing. Stopped by a couple of FADS off the Kona coast and spotted some Mahi schooling but they had nothing to do with our bait, so we headed in. The water was flat calm all day, i think if i wanted to go water skiing out there i could have. But it was good to get out on the water again. Until next time....

Mahalo


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Send some pics. Hope you have a blast there.


----------



## Trott04 (Jun 26, 2008)

sorry, forgot to put this picture in the original post


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

good hooter :clap


----------

